# simple tip for transitions



## johnnycnc (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw a thread recently where the memeber had a sort of sharp edge on his pen barrel, that could be felt. It was not entirely acceptable, and I'd agree.
I think you can SEE these too, and it comes from squaring the ends cleanly, and not "finishing" the ends.
My method is turn, sand up to 600 grit, remove the blank and use that 600
grit to GENTLY round the edges right on the ends of the blank. Just use the
paper by hand, and a motion not unlike twisting a bottle top on.
Return blank to lathe, touch up with the 600 to equalize any stray marks you may have made, and proceed as usual.
That edge break makes my pens more pleasing to me, at the transition,
and frankly makes the sizing down to the .001, a non-issue.

On acrylics in particular, the ends can show up whitish if not polished
and the edge break put on. 
Use undersize bushings, or between centers with no bushings to access the ends and get rid of that flat white sore thumb. A gentle touch is required, so go easy and check it often.
I like the results, and think you will too.

Johnny
♠


----------



## randyrls (Sep 2, 2011)

John;  I have a set of cone shaped delrin bushings.  This lets me sand and finish the very ends of the barrel.  I have to be careful not to oversand and put too much of a round-over on the barrel.   If the barrel end will be visible when the pen is dis-assembled, I will sand and finish the barrel end too!

--->===<---


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 2, 2011)

Randy,
I have some cone delrins too and they work just like you describe.

I got mine from that John guy.


You are correct, overdoing it is a possibility, so as I mentioned, should be done gently.
Good thought on the exposed ends, I forgot about some of the kits being that way!


----------



## Dave Turner (Sep 2, 2011)

I do something similar to relieve the sharp corners of the blank. When I am finishing off the blank with micro-mesh, at about the 3600 grit level I take the pad and hold it at 45 degrees to the blank edge for a few seconds while the piece is turning on the lathe. This rounds the edge enough to be seen under high magnification, but not with the naked eye. It also eliminates any tactile feel to the edge if it's a few thousandth's proud of the fitting (which is what I shoot for).


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 12, 2011)

Another tip that will improve my work.
Thanks.

Lee


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

There is some "guy" here that makes these little white things called Eliminator bushings.

Those little dodads "eliminate" the need to remove the barrel from lathe for end "noseovers".

This guy may be a little crazy... his prices are crazy low. But, he might just ship to you. Additionally, the material he uses to wrap his products for shipping makes terrific CA applicators.

I think he lives up your way. You should look him up and get him to show you how to use his Eliminator finishing cones.


----------



## Tage (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll try it on my next pen.


----------

